# [NEWBE-QUESTION] SPS Prinzip



## SPS Newbe (24 Januar 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich habe eigentlich nicht viel mit SPS zutun, dennoch habe ich mich damit auseinander gesetzt. Habe mit der Trial Version von Trysim kleine Szenarien gebaut und ausprogrammiert spaßeshalber. 

Ich hab zwar nicht vor kommerziell irgendwas mit SPS zu machen, allerdings find ich es dennoch sehr interessant  Deshalb dachte ich mir man könnte ja mal sone Miniatur SPS Maschine bauen um sie programmieren zu können. Allerdings bräuchte ich da noch etwas Starthilfe :-D

Habt ihr nicht vielleicht ein zwei Beispiele wie man etwas ganz simples bauen kann was man dann programmieren kann? Es muss absolut NICHT spektakulär sein nur um einmal den prinzipiellen Aufbau zu verstehen, zu sehen und gemacht zu haben.

:-D Bisher hab ich mich hier ein wenig umgeguckt und sah ganz nett aus von den Mitgliedern her, also vermute ich mal ich hab mir das richtige SPS Forum ausgesucht (wollte nur mal ein Lob da lassen).

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Mobi (24 Januar 2011)

Hallo erstmal und herzlich willkommen,

vielleicht solltest du das erstmal mit was kleinem anfangen, Siemens Logo oder die Easy von Moeller oder die NanoLine von Phoenix. Dann ein paar Taster für die Eingänge und LED's für die Ausgänge besorgen und anschliessen. Diese Kleinsteuerungen werden alle grafisch programmiert, ist erstmal das einfachste.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Januar 2011)

wenn dich das Thema SPS wirklich intressiert, würde ich es nicht mit
Parametriebaren Schaltgeräten wie Logo oder Easy versuchen, sondern
gleich mit einer richtigen Steuerung. Da kannst du das was die kleinen
dinger auch können, aber auch mehr.

Eine Kleinesteuerung würde da aber schon reichen von Siemens könnte
ich da die 1200er benennen, die kann schon einiges. Oder du findest 
etwas gebrauchtes in der "Bucht". Da kannst du ja auch mal nach 
Starterpaketen schauen, da dürfte es auch schon mal eine 200er sein.


----------



## mariob (24 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
gleiche Meinung wie Helmut, man muß sich nicht erst den Stil mit KOP oder FUP versauen, lieber eine richtige Sprache.
Die 200 würde ich nicht verwenden, auch wenn ich die selbst sehr oft und gerne nehme, das wird in Zukunft ein wenig exotisch werden.
Als Alternative zur 1200 würde ich auch die "kleinen" Vipa (100er / 200er) mit anschauen, ich weiß es nicht 100%, nehme aber an das die mit dem "richtigen" Step 7 programmierbar sind.
Apropos Step 7, WINPLC7 oder WINSPS7, eines von Vipa, das andere von MHJ, das Demo ist für den Hausgebrauch und zum Üben voll ausreichend und es ist ein Simulator drin, der auch richtig funktioniert. Da braucht man dann erstmal gar keine Hardware....


Duck und weg
Mario


----------



## Rudi (24 Januar 2011)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gleiche Meinung wie Helmut, man muß sich nicht erst den Stil mit KOP oder FUP versauen, lieber eine richtige Sprache.
> Die 200 würde ich nicht verwenden, auch wenn ich die selbst sehr oft und gerne nehme, das wird in Zukunft ein wenig exotisch werden.
> Als Alternative zur 1200 würde ich auch die "kleinen" Vipa (100er / 200er) mit anschauen, ich weiß es nicht 100%, nehme aber an das die mit dem "richtigen" Step 7 programmierbar sind.
> ...



Ja ich würde auch eine VIPA vorschlagen. Kein teurer MPI-Adapter notwendig, normale Speicherkarten für ganz wenig Geld und mit Step7 zu programmieren. Ich würde preiswert eine Studentenversion kaufen mit Step7 und PLCSIM.


----------



## vierlagig (24 Januar 2011)

ich glaub es geht hier in erster linie nicht um die steuerung sondern um das zu steuernde. zumindest lese ich den beitrag so. aklso sowas wie das bandmodell mit auswürfen oder ähnliches... aufzug, tor, kran, etc....


----------



## M-Ott (24 Januar 2011)

Müsste die Trysim-Demo nicht sogar für ein virtuelles "Siemens-Lehrgang-Standard-Bandmodell" reichen?


----------



## SPS Newbe (26 Januar 2011)

Erstmal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten  

Man merkt allerdings sehr, dass ihr 'zu Hause' seid ;-) Ich redet drauf los, ich könnte mir das besorgen oder jenes :-D Aber so richtig klar wird mir dadurch nichts. Also Fakt ist ich bin hier schonmal richtig, das merk ich, aus 2 Gründen:

1. Zahlreiche Antworten, alle nett :-D Keiner der geschrieben hat: NERV UNS NICHT NUTZ GOOGLE ^^
2. Ihr seid wirklich in euer Element ;-) Das ist super

Das musste ich mal vorweg loswerden. Komplimentmässig ;-)


Aber nun stellt euch doch einfach mal vor ihr wüsstest so gut wie GARNICHTS über das Thema und ihr möchtet eine kleine Minianlage bauen (wie vierlage u.a. sagte 

Wie würdet ihr vorgehen? Schritt für Schritt, es geht nicht um die Programmiererei...

Sondern eher darum:

Wie sieht so eine Schaltung aus? Also ich benötige ja sicherlich ein programmierbares Speichermodul. Was empfiehlt sich da? Eine Bezeichnung alleine nützt mir da wenig  Vor und Nachteile wären interessant.

Wie wird das dann verschaltet? Nehmen wir an, eine ganz simple Maschine: Feuchtigkeitssensor soll 1 ergeben wenn er nass wird. Ist das der Fall wird Glühbirne A eingeschaltet.

Wie müsste ich die Geschichten mit dem SPS Modul verdrahten? Welches SPS Modul bietet sich an? (Preiswert bin Azubi ) Wie bekomme ich mein SPS Code am besten auf dieses ausgwählte Speichermodul? (Kabel? Software? Bedienung der Software zum Übertragen des Codes?)

Gruß 
Und danke im vorraus


----------



## Mobi (26 Januar 2011)

Vielleicht wäre ein Starterkit das richtige. Das würde ich dir empfehlen.
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2988515

Die Programmiersoftware ist kostenlos.

Dann brauchst du nur noch einen Feuchtigkeitssensor, aber den bekommst du ja an jeder Ecke.

Natürlich bieten auch andere Hersteller Starterkits an, aber über die weiß ich nicht bescheid, kann also nicht sagen ob die gut sind oder nicht.


----------



## holgermaik (26 Januar 2011)

Hallo
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe sucht du ein Thema.
Wie wäre es mit einer Modelleisenbahn aus Jugendzeiten. Dort kann man ganz klein anfangen und sich bis zur kompletten Automation austoben.
Da du dies als Hobby machen möchtest, event. noch ein Tipp. Wir lassen Altanlagen über eine Elektrofima entsorgen. Da gibt es alles von der SPS bis zum Schaltdraht für *lau*. Es muss ja nicht das Neuste sein. Eine alte 95U würde zum reinschnuppern sicherlich auch reichen. 
Gibt es bestimmt auch in deiner Nähe!
Grüsse Holger.


----------



## SPS Newbe (26 Januar 2011)

Puuuuh die Dinger kosten 500€ ? Puuuuh :-(

Menno hatte echt lust drauf, aber in diesem Fall werd ich wohl noch 1-2 Jahre sparen müssen ^^

(Azubi, eigene Wohnung, muss von Azubi Gehalt leben, dass ist so schon schwierig, dachte das ist alles günstig weils halt nur so kleine Elektroteile sind, Sensoren, leiter etc, dachte nicht das die SPS Module so teuer sind)

Schade.

Dennoch danke für die Bemühungen. Vielleicht hat ja wer noch ne andere Idee


----------



## Nordischerjung (26 Januar 2011)

Was soll man da alles schreiben?
Mit welcher Spannung möchtest du denn arbeiten? 230V 24V???
Es gibt Starter Boxen mit SPS, Software und Kabel
Guck doch mal bei z.B. Conrad nach Easy von EATON (KlöMö)
oder LOGO von Siemens.

Easy bei Conrad


----------



## bimbo (26 Januar 2011)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wir lassen Altanlagen über eine Elektrofima entsorgen. Da gibt es alles von der SPS bis zum Schaltdraht für *lau*. Es muss ja nicht das Neuste sein. Eine alte 95U würde zum reinschnuppern sicherlich auch reichen.
> Gibt es bestimmt auch in deiner Nähe!
> Grüsse Holger.


 
Das kenn ich aber anders. Elektroschrott oder teuer über Restmüll, aber auf gar keinen Fall was für lau!


----------



## mariob (26 Januar 2011)

Alsoooooo,
mal konkret, diese CPU:
http://www.vipa.de/de/produkte/system-100v/cpus/?no_cache=1&tx_sbinclude_pi1[page]=112-4BH02.html
Handbuch dazu:
http://www.vipa.de/uploads/tx_sbdownloader/hb100d_cpu_09-18.pdf
Handbücher alle dazu:
http://www.vipa.de/de/service-support/handbuecher/system-100v/
das ganze sinnvollerweise als Starterkit.
Du fängst als allerserstes einmal an, Dir das erstgenannte Einzelhandbuch herunterzuladen und zu lesen. Dort sollte alles stehen was Du wissen willst. Also auch die Verdrahtung usw.. Es ist klar das Dich das jetzt erschlägt. Zeit lassen, sowas lernt man nicht in zwei Stunden, was nicht verstanden wird erfragen (auch hier).
Noch ein Hinweis, es gab da mal eine S5 CPU 100, die konnte nicht viel, in deren Systemhandbuch steht aber alles wesentliche (also auch Hardware), was man über SPS wissen sollte und - es ist nur EIN Handbuch. Ich habe jetzt den Link nicht parat, mal bei Siemens schauen, gibts dort auf alle Fälle zum Download. Das gilt auch für die 200er von Siemens.
Hardwarebeschaffung macht man hier privat unter Suche und Biete, wenn die Auswahl klar ist fragen. Für lau ist es meistens nicht aber seehr preisgünstig.

Viel Spaß
Mario


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 Januar 2011)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=305597&postcount=1

Programmierkabel RS232 selbst löten, SW in abgespeckter Version nur für die 100er Serie gibts bei Vipa zum kostenlosen Download.

Wäre das was ?


----------



## jonny_b (27 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

die alten Hasen und jungen Füchse wollen nur eine "richtige" SPS.

Hier zur Info:

http://www.mikrocontroller.com/de/SPS-ctrl.php?site=sps

MfG
jb


----------



## Jens_Ohm (28 Januar 2011)

Mir ist nicht ganz klar um was es dir eigentlich geht.


 Möchtest Du etwas basteln, das man über eine Steuerung Beeinflussen kann ?
 Geht es dir um das Zusammenspiel von Elektronik und Mechanik?
 Da wärest Du im Bereich Microcontroller evtl. besser aufgehoben.
 Da gibt es z.B. einen Roboterbausatz bei Conrad (Pro Bot 128).
 Den gibt’s zum selber zusammenbauen und auch fertig. Die gesamte Sensorik ist dabei, Programmiersoftware auch und teuer ist es auch nicht.  
 Vielleicht befriedigt das deine Wünsche.
 Und wenn es dir Gefällt, findest Du im Netz tonnenweise Anleitung um selbst Controller boards aufzubauen.


Gruß Jens


----------



## Rudi (28 Januar 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=305597&postcount=1
> 
> Programmierkabel RS232 selbst löten, SW in abgespeckter Version nur für die 100er Serie gibts bei Vipa zum kostenlosen Download.
> 
> Wäre das was ?



Ja ich würde auch eine 100er von VIPA empfehlen. Aber evtl. eine die Du später erweitern kannst. Das "Green Cable" zum Programmieren baust Du Dir selbst.


----------



## SPS Newbe (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo again 

Ne also es geht mir schon auch um die Programmierung  und alles was damit zusammenhängt. 

50€ könnte ich für son Modul locker machen, aber da wird wohl nichts zu finden sein was ? :-O


----------



## Rudi (28 Januar 2011)

Dann fang doch mit Simatic S5 an. Zum Lernen was SPS-Programmierung ist reicht das allemal aus.
Such mal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen nach 18154356 und 18324737.
Software findest Du im Internet z.B bei MHJ, IBH und so weiter.


----------



## SPS Newbe (4 Februar 2011)

Hallo noch mal 

Könntet ihr mir denn einen MiniSchaltplan zur Verfügung stellen, was weiß ich was ganz simples damit ich einmal sehe wie es funktioniert. 

1 Sensor
1 Ausgang

Also wie das mit dem SPS Bauteil verdrahtet wird  Wenn ihr ein Schaltplanbild hättet wäre es perfekt ^^ bin mehr son visueller typ :-D


----------



## Praios (4 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
schau mal hier, das könnte deine Anlage sein. Das geht...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Playmobil-3262-Elektrischer-Kran-NEU-unbespielt-/220733352367?pt=DE_Allesf%C3%BCrKind_Spielzeug_Playmobil&hash=item3364bba9af
Dann achte aber auf Relais-Ausgänge der CPU.

Zum Thema Schaltplan...
Auch wenn du noch Azubi bist solltest du das hin bekommen, selbst Schlosser schaffen das
 Wenn nicht, dann besorg erstmal die Sachen, schreibst hier deine Komponenten rein und wenn du Glück hast malt dir einer aus Langeweile einen Schaltplan.
Gruss Mathias


----------



## SPS Newbe (4 Februar 2011)

Bin ja keine Elektroniker-Azubi ^^ oder sowas nene das sollte nicht das problem sein,

ich mein eher wie integriere ich den SPS Baustein, also muss ich mir das vorstellen er hat Ausgänge an denen Stromfliest wenn ich es programmiere und er hat Eingänge die 1 ergeben wenn Strom anliegt? Wie hoch muss der Strom sein? Also am Eingang damit es 1 ergibt

 Sowas in die Richtung, brauch ich irgendwo noch eine Stromquelle oder reicht der SPS Baustein für eine Schaltung ? usw ^^ So grundsätzliche Dinge


----------



## Rudi (4 Februar 2011)

SPS Newbe schrieb:


> ich mein eher wie integriere ich den SPS Baustein, also muss ich mir das vorstellen er hat Ausgänge an denen Stromfliest wenn ich es programmiere


erst mal richtig.
Bei welcher Spannung die Eingänge sicher 1 ergeben kannst Du im Typenblatt der Baugruppe sehen.

Ich hoffe Du willst hier nicht nur einen Scherz mit uns machen


----------



## SPS Newbe (4 Februar 2011)

oO

Also ich hab sowas noch nie verlötet, icih weiß nichtmal oB da Lüsterklemmen sind oder ob man das schrauben muss oder wie das generell funktioniert, wie denn auch wenn man so etwas nie in der Hand hatte ;-)

Außerdem wenn ich euch verarschen wollte, ich hab in meinen Antworten bisher noch absolut nichts witziges gefunden ;-) Also wüsste nicht was mir das bringen soll.

Also ich meine kann ich an den Eingang einen geschloßenen Stromkreis aufbauen quasi ? Also hab ich am Eingang ein Plus und ein Minus? Wie funktioniert das, stellt euch mal vor ihr hättet absolut keine Ahnung wie man sowas verlötet und dann beantwortet die Frage


----------



## gravieren (4 Februar 2011)

Hi

Kennst du den Waldy ?


----------



## SPS Newbe (6 Februar 2011)

Nein, wer ist das?


----------



## Praios (7 Februar 2011)

Bleib bei Trysim oder wähle die  erwähnten Bausätze von Conrad!
Alles andere ist zu gefährlich für dich, da du immer irgendwo irgendwie 230V verschalten mußt bei deiner Preisvorstellung.
Gruss Mathias


----------

